# How To Size Glass On Glass Downstems?



## Total Head (Sep 12, 2011)

so i got myself a wrked heavy bong. it's my first glass on glass, it has an ice catcher, i got an ashcatcher for it, and i decided i wanted a slotted down stem for my next upgrade. on a whim i go to the store thinking i'll be able to eyeball it and dude hands me a box with dozens of stems in at least 4 different sizes and every length you can imagine. obviously i can measure the length but how do i get the mm? is there some kind of conversion i can use with an inch ruler? should i just trace it and bring it to the store? how many fucking sizes do these come in? with my old bong i only had to know fat or skinny...


----------



## Sr. Verde (Sep 12, 2011)

they might measure by CM lol....

your inch ruler should have metric on the other side, unless it's from like the 50's.


I would ask the shop owner how he measures his... SOME people measure from the TOP of the ground glass joint... some people measure from the bottom... some people are stupid, and don't blame their stupidity for you not simply asking how they measure! 


example, measuring from the TOP of the ground glass joint:







btw:

[youtube]jG1wNPBerBE[/youtube]

Does anybody remember what the _yaw_ is? Anybody? The _yaw._. Suzie?


----------



## Total Head (Sep 12, 2011)

i have a tape measure from the 80s and it only does inches but i'm certain the end that goes in the water is exactly a half inch in diameter. is it enough to know that or do the joints come in varying sizes too? meaning if the stem itself is a half inch, then the joint is ALWAYS the same size? if it's always the same i can order one online, and use their measurements if i want a new bowl attachment. i didn't realize there were so many damn sizes. i feel like a foreign kid on the first day of school.


----------



## researchkitty (Sep 12, 2011)

Try this.......... Take a chopstick or a clothes hanger, insert it where the downstem normally goes. Put your thumb on the end. Pull it out. Measure that. Bring that measurement to the store and make sure yours is that length (or an inch shorter, probably).

The joint is either a 14mm or an 18mm, those are the standard sizes that people who have ashcatchers and such use. As you put it, fat or skinny..  GL


----------

